# Just wanted to say hi to everyone!



## ThumperTheBunny (Apr 6, 2021)

It’s been a while so I wanted to pop in for a bit. Thumper made a full recovery and is doing very good. Here is a picture of him!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 6, 2021)

I am glad he is doing well.  That is a cute picture of him. I love his name.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 6, 2021)

Aww I’m glad he made his recovery. That is a cute picture


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

Excellent! So glad he's doing better. <3


----------

